# Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4



## Eternal (Sep 29, 2002)

Has anyone done this? How is the e-break set up done?
The install is rather straight forward and easy to do but I am stumped on the darn e-break set up. Any help would be appreciated.
NO! A BLOCK OF WOOD IS NOT THE SOLUTION!!!!


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (Eternal)*

Are you talking about the Boxster Monoblock calipers? I think one of the ECS guys posted about this. Have you tried the (seriously flawed) search feature here? You might find something about it.
Basically you're screwed on the parking brake front. I think Porsche builds a small drum brake into the hub on the Boxster. The hub is so small on the VW rotors that it would be difficult to do that approach. Your have two other choices. One is a hydraulic hand actuator for the rear brakes to use as a parking brake. That's complicated and a bit expensive. The other is a second cable operated caliper for the parking brake. Again, that's not very easy to accomplish, plus it would add weight where you don't want to add weight.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (Racer_X)*

We have entertained the idea quite a bit around here, but the kit would be very expensive & not sure how much of a market there would be for one. If we do build the kit, it would only be after all the front kits are done & the way things are going with some very interesting new kits coming our for the front (14" six piston







) it might be a while


----------



## xxxGTI69xxx (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

quote:[HR][/HR]new kits coming our for the front (14" six piston







)[HR][/HR]​i think they need a "splooge" smiley. hurry up w/that setup







, what size wheels would be required?
ßryan
oh, and on a not-so-happy note, whats the projected cost?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (xxxGTI69xxx)*

What about a line lock or does Brembo have another 4 piston monoblock caliper with parking break provisions? Has anyone checked with Brembo?


----------



## doN_R6 (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (Eternal)*

i've been looking into this for the longest. i'm just waiting for somebody to come out with it.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (doN_R6)*

I am on a mission. Just gathering information right now. I will have mine on my car one way or another by next month! 
If anyone has a good idea, I am not ruling out anything except the using the old caliper in addition to the Brembo one for the e-break. That idea defeats the whole purpose in my eyes. Yuck!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 220ftlbAndGROWING (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (Eternal)*

I'm jumping the gun here- (alittle intoxicated - haven't looked at how the rears are completely set up, BUT . . .) AP racing makes a set up - big calipers for the rear and an additonal caliper for the park. why can't we use our stock caliper for the P-brake (seperate from the monobloc set up) and use porsche (Brembo) at all 4 corners? I'm waiting for my front carriers (adapters) and have rear calipers (porsche mono's) just sitting there. I want a solution too !!. . .








Note the AP Caliper and the smaller one for the P Brake.
Cheers

[Modified by 220ftlbAndGROWING, 2:50 AM 4-19-2003]


[Modified by 220ftlbAndGROWING, 2:51 AM 4-19-2003]


----------



## Eternal (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (220ftlbAndGROWING)*

This is the best solution so far but I don't want the extra caliper on my car! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
This kit doesn't come with two calipers, it only comes with the four piston one, the other caliper is the stock one from your car. I will think of something better.
I really like APR, nice people, great products and friendly to the hobbiest!


----------



## 220ftlbAndGROWING (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (Eternal)*

You must be talking about AP Racing. . . APR (Audi Performance & Racing) has a take it or leave it, eliteist attitude IMHO.
Cheers


----------



## Eternal (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (220ftlbAndGROWING)*

Yup, I didn't realize their were two APR's. 
AP Racing is a great, friendly group. (Highly Recommended!)


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (Eternal)*

Speaking of AP, here's an example of AP Racing 4 piston set-up w/ 13" 2 piece rotor for the front of a B5 Passat.....
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eternal (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (b5bel)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eternal (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (Eternal)*

I have a solution I think you guys will like! Comming Soon!!!


----------



## FreeStage3 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (Eternal)*

nevermind.


[Modified by FreeStage3, 7:57 AM 4-25-2003]


----------



## volksdubber (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (FreeStage3)*

*220ftlbAndGROWING
* 
Why are you not responding to my emails???


----------



## Eternal (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (volksdubber)*

Sorry; I never recieved an email from you. I just sent you an email.


----------



## doN_R6 (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (Eternal)*

please let me know what is the update on the rear brake upgrade. i'm interested as well. my email is [email protected]


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (Eternal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eternal* »_I have a solution I think you guys will like! Comming Soon!!!









okay . . . how soon


----------



## Eternal (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (evilpat)*

Next week I should have the drawings complete and pending no hitches a prototype will be done in two weeks. I will keep you all posted as things developed.


----------



## 220ftlbAndGROWING (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (volksdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksdubber* »_ *220ftlbAndGROWING
* 
Why are you not responding to my emails???

Sorry I fried my cpu when I did a heat sink changeout and then forgot to plug it in - It got so hot it popped off the motherboard!
Any way I'm back and responded to your IM.
cheers


----------



## DanVR666 (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (Eternal)*

has anyone thought of switching to a HYDRO hand brake, with calipers like this?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (DanVR666)*

If you are referring to a fluid line lock, it won't work because of the fluid expanding and contracting with heat.


----------



## bxr140 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (Eternal)*

how bout 5th gear and a couple of bricks?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (bxr140)*

Refer back to the beginning. NO blocks of wood


----------



## JamieK18T (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (Eternal)*

ttt


----------



## Super1.8T (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (ECS Tuning-Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_We have entertained the idea quite a bit around here, but the kit would be very expensive & not sure how much of a market there would be for one. If we do build the kit, it would only be after all the front kits are done & the way things are going with some very interesting new kits coming our for the front (14" six piston







) it might be a while


Tom: I hope you might be suggesting the Porsche SUV 6-piston calipers! I asked about these being retrofitted a while ago. Great minds think alike?? I'd be all over those . . .


----------



## Division VW (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (Super1.8T)*

any update???


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (Eternal)*

Check out this site. He is using a mixture of parts to put his Porsche brakes on his Syncro. http://www.dutchdub.com/


----------



## Dog_Eater (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

You know how Supra owners want to put the bigest turbo they can fit on there car, well i think V dub owners want to fit the bigest brakes they can on there car.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: Porsche Calipers on the rear of an MK4 (Dog_Eater)*

Our set will be complete in July & I will be at Dub Wars with the full set up on my car!


----------

